# Strange Habit......



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

My Gold Diamond Rhom who eats everyday,well at least i thought he did yesterday while cleaning his tank i noticed a bunch of shrimp behind his rock.It looks like he has been spitting the stuff out when no one is around.Am i overfeeding the fish,should i cut back on his feedings i usually feed once a day(at night)2 - 3 small chunks of shrimp.Other wise he is healthy and strong.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

If there is uneaten food in the tank, you are definitely overfeeding. Since you just got him, maybe you need to give him a big more time to settle in. Try feeding every few days and make sure he eats everything before you put more food in.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> If there is uneaten food in the tank, you are definitely overfeeding. Since you just got him, maybe you need to give him a big more time to settle in. Try feeding every few days and make sure he eats everything before you put more food in.


I have had him about 2 monthes he seems pretty settled in,he is out in the open all day and greedily takes the food.He has grown a bit got him at 4.5 - 5" and now he is over 5" like 5.5"


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

If he's that big, then you definitely don't need to be feeding every day, try feeding a couple times a week.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Another option- since I'm a big fan of not only daily feedings but "a few times per day..." you could cut down to just 1 shrimp per day instead of the 2-3.

The reason I like to feed tiny amounts frequently to my fish (I toss in a few pellets every time I go into the theater room and feed my spilo 1-3 times per day... just little pieces) is that the fish then associate your presence around the tank as "feeding time" and become very "pet-like."

Hell, you'd think my pygos were a bunch of oscars they way they "beg" at the front of the tank when I walk into the room.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> The reason I like to feed tiny amounts frequently to my fish (I toss in a few pellets every time I go into the theater room and feed my spilo 1-3 times per day... just little pieces) is that the fish then associate your presence around the tank as "feeding time" and become very "pet-like."
> 
> Hell, you'd think my pygos were a bunch of oscars they way they "beg" at the front of the tank when I walk into the room.


Mine do the same thing and they are on a completely random feeding schedule


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Piranha_man said:


> Another option- since I'm a big fan of not only daily feedings but "a few times per day..." you could cut down to just 1 shrimp per day instead of the 2-3.
> 
> The reason I like to feed tiny amounts frequently to my fish (I toss in a few pellets every time I go into the theater room and feed my spilo 1-3 times per day... just little pieces) is that the fish then associate your presence around the tank as "feeding time" and become very "pet-like."
> 
> Hell, you'd think my pygos were a bunch of oscars they way they "beg" at the front of the tank when I walk into the room.


 I cans second this.. I took P-Mans advice on this way back when.. Every time I got to the tank I drop a little something in, maybe some pellets, or a little tiny chunk of vitamin dosed shrimp, meat etc.. some sort of treat an then do there regular feedings with regular amounts. It worked just like he said, they see me walk by the room and all come to the center section where I feed everytime.. They come to the top of the water and all look at that part that I drop the water in. If I put something not food in there they bite it.. even a finger I'm sure as one has nipped at my hand while cleaning under the glass top. So it does work


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

I think they will associate you with food regaurdless in time. food only hits the water when your around, they clue in eventually. mabie just faster P-mans way


----------

